#  >  > Living And Legal Affairs In Thailand >  >  > Farming & Gardening In Thailand >  >  > Thailands National Parks >  >  Songkhla - Khao Nam Khang National Park

## dirtydog

*Khao Nam Khang National Park*

*Songkhla & Hat Yai*

* General Information*

The park is a historical area the battle field between Chinese communist and the soldiers. The communist digged 40m deep tunnel as shelter and to keep weapon. Dues to the weather is cold all year, the park is named "Khao Nam Khang". The park's attractions are Ton Tat Fah, Wang Luang Prom, Pru Ching Waterfalls, Mueang Look Nueng and Khao Nam Khang tunnel.

* Geography*

The park is consisting of complex mountain ranges stretched southward till the border of Malaysia. The significant mountains are Kuan Sya, Kuan Khao Mai and the highest mountain: Khao Nam Kang which is 648 meters in height above average sea level. Its an important area which originate many streams which are Na Twee canal, Prik canal, Tub Chang canal, Klong Sai Kaow canal, etc. Soil characteristic is friable soil, clay, clay mixed with sand, stone characteristic is mostly limestone and granite stone.

* Climate*

Climate characteristic is under influence of northeast monsoon and southwest monsoon which causing abundant rain throughout the year. Rainy season starts from May to January, Summer starts from February to April.

* Flora and Fauna*

Most of the area is Moist evergreen forest consisting of rich natural resources, mostly are economical valued trees ; Malacca teak, Hopea, Shorea farinose, Dipterocarpus alatus, Michelia Champaca, Shorea leprosula, Parashorea stella, Derris scandens, Mangifera indica, Mimusops elengi, etc. Ground plants found are Areca cathecu,genus Calamus or Daemonothops, bamboos, orchids, ferns, moss, etc.

Wild animals living in the park include wild pigs, bears, barking deers, serows, short-tailed monkeys, gibbons, panther, civets, tapirs, mouse deer, turtles and various species of birds include hornbills, great agus pheasants, red jungle fowls, tree partridges, green peafowls, white-rumped shamas, hill mynas, etc.

----------

